# how can I help my p's ?



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

I can see that they want to breed
they digged a big hole
they are dark
there are 2 that been paired together

how can I help them fell better cos' they are very stressed

every time that i am coming near the tank they are getting crazy


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Show them some piranha porno movies! Just kidding!


----------



## Dan_U.K (Jul 13, 2004)

Just keep aquarium light turned off and only go near tank when you feed them.


----------



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

rchan11 said:


> Show them some piranha porno movies! Just kidding!


 good idea









I will try that if nothing works

and if your idea wont be good i will give them the blue pill


----------



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

Dan_U.K said:


> Just keep aquarium light turned off and only go near tank when you feed them.


 the light is off


----------



## jmcrabb (Oct 3, 2003)

what size tank again? I would just let them do their thing...


----------



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

100 gl


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Cover the front side of the tank so that they cant see anyone approaching. Use dark material. I use either foam or large cardboard piece.


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

> Cover the front side of the tank so that they cant see anyone approaching. Use dark material. I use either foam or large cardboard piece.


But how would he know whats happenening in the tank?


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

PygoManiac said:


> > Cover the front side of the tank so that they cant see anyone approaching. Use dark material. I use either foam or large cardboard piece.
> 
> 
> But how would he know whats happenening in the tank?


 you can cut out peep holes in the cover...


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

Be patient and let them do their thing. Just don't have anyone approach the tank up close, if they want to watch.....either that or do what Hollywood said and cover the tank to prevent distractions........they will go at it for a while........

congrats!!!


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

wrathofgeo said:


> PygoManiac said:
> 
> 
> > > Cover the front side of the tank so that they cant see anyone approaching. Use dark material. I use either foam or large cardboard piece.
> ...


 hes gotta check out the action


----------



## IronMike (Jun 27, 2004)

just shut the light off and put on some Barry White


----------

